# Which T-shirts are best & which T-shirts for sublimation?



## francesca

Hi,
which T-shirts are the best and cheapest ones for heatpressing vinyl onto in the UK? We're using Hot peel flex vinyl. We've seen lots of possible wholesalers that we are considering but wanted to know if anyone has any advice?

Also we will be using other clothing like baby grows, hoodies, etc. Which wholesalers are best and cheapest?

Also we will be sublimating onto clothing but can we do this onto normal T-shirts are do they need to have polyester in them? If so how much % polyester? Where's best to buy these from?

Sorry so many questions but wanna get as much advice as possible! 
Francesca.


----------



## TJLewis

For sublimation you need a 50/50 polyester/cotton mixture (minimum) You can get shirts that are polyester on the outside and cotton on the inside.
Suppliers off the top of my head, Xpres, NovaChrome, Magic Touch, Transfer Press, SubliNation. There is a slight limitation with subli shirts in that there will always be a press mark where the press indents the polyester surface. This diminishes a little with washing but will always be there a little.
The print finish on a subli shirt is great and durability superb.

For applying vinyl you can use any material shirt, 100% cotton being favoured by most. I use Starworld or Continental generally, Starworld for sheer quality v affordability and Continental for sheer quality!
Jerzees, Gildan and Fruit of the Loom are often used and are usually very cheap.

Wholesalers you may or may not have heard of, UKLeisurewear, Ralawise, Starworld, BTC.

If you're anywhere near (or can get to) Birmingham at the start of March, you'd be well advised to visit the Printwear & Promotion show. You can meet many of the wholesalers and see what's new in sublimation.


Hope this helps.

Justin


----------



## francesca

Thanks Justin, that's really helpful!
Francesca.


----------



## Progeny

Hi,

I use Gildan cotton t's mostly and Hanes Beefy, both from ralawise. polo-shirts.co.uk is also good. I use all xpres vinyls and flock, no probs and excellent quality. Targettransfers do one vinyl for all materials, i tried a sample and it's good but not as cheap as xpres. Ask for samples off everyone!!!

For sublimation you really need 100% polyester or the print will look washed out/faint as the ink only 'sticks' to the polyester content. Limited to white or light colours as the t-shirt colour changes the colour of the ink & design.

xpres do a shirt which is 100% polyester on the outside and 100% cotton on the inside, only in white. Vapourapparel are a good choice.

Lee


----------



## Progeny

p.s definately visit the show in March, well worth it.


----------



## francesca

Thanks, we've got some samples from xpres and they do seem good.
Does anyone know much about using Pigment ink on T-shirts instead of using sublimation ink and if it's any good?


----------



## Progeny

To use pigment ink you need to print onto transfer paper, again get samples from xpres. 

I use an epson printer with durabrite ink, then peel off backing and press. You can cut around an image but its time consuming unless you have a cutter with an optical eye which can contour cut around the image.

To print onto a t-shirt you would need a DTG, direct to garment printer.

Lee


----------



## theprintshop

francesca said:


> Hi,
> which T-shirts are the best and cheapest ones for heatpressing vinyl onto in the UK? We're using Hot peel flex vinyl. We've seen lots of possible wholesalers that we are considering but wanted to know if anyone has any advice?
> 
> Also we will be using other clothing like baby grows, hoodies, etc. Which wholesalers are best and cheapest?
> 
> Also we will be sublimating onto clothing but can we do this onto normal T-shirts are do they need to have polyester in them? If so how much % polyester? Where's best to buy these from?
> 
> Sorry so many questions but wanna get as much advice as possible!
> Francesca.


proper sublimation printing will only work on 100% polyester surface on the outside (FOR THE BEST RESULT). Inside which contacts the skin is usually 100% cotton for comfort


----------



## andrewcup172

I have got a sublimation t-shirt from expres and to be honest it is a well built t-shirt very thick and good quality. Only thing is once i used subdye on it. It has come out looking faded just like the 50/50 t-shirts. I dont think they do a 100% polyester t-shirt as the 1 i got is 37% cotton and 63% polyester. If only the t-shirts where made like the face of my mousemats what i sublimate onto i would be well happy.


----------



## theprintshop

I prefer the one ethicstar provides since they are cheap and cheerful and their approach of making the sublimation t shirts is also along that lines so the outer surface is 100% polyester hence getting that nice finish when printed. You can check their explanation on their site
Sublimation t shirts £1.80 using sublimation printing t shirts

I found their price to be the cheapest in the market


----------



## brraddesigns

hello, we are brrad designs from the philippines, we can sell 100% polyester at 1.5USD minimum of 100 shirts.
email me [email protected].


----------



## Lalacroft

Where are you located po? How much do you sell here sa Pinas? Please email me at [email protected] po sa contact number at price nyo po..ty


----------



## doohgk

I'm American. Which site has the best quality T's for heat pressing? I don't want my customers to feel like they're wearing undershirts. They need to be heavy, hang a little bit below the waist, and the sleeves need to come as close to the elbow as possible while still being loose (as in not a 3 quarters type shirt). Which site has all of the above but still a decent price (2.50$ per shirt would be the most I'd like to spend)?


----------



## h2opromedia

I have been doing sublimation on t-shirts for about 2 years now. I started using Hanes SoftLink shirts which are 100% polyester outside, 100% cotton inside. Unfortunately they are discontinued and are very hard to find in all the sizes. They are my favorite shirt because of thickness and quality.

Since then I have switched over to Vapor Apparel. Sublimation Friendly, Performance Apparel Blanks by Vapor Apparel for sublimation. They look and feel great just like a regular t-shirt. My only dislike is that I think they are a tad bit thin or see-through on men's basic tees. 

I don't recommend anything less than 100% polyester. I've tried many variations and unless you want a faded look....I recommend only 100%. Any blends will fade after a couple washes if not the first.


----------



## RocketDesigns

Had great luck with the port authority from san mar, cheap and they even have tagless!


----------



## Tangy

I've had good luck with Vapor shirts.


----------



## Peso

Hello I'm a newbie to the industry I just received two sample sublimation shirts one from vapor the other from hanes both 100% poly but both totally different the vapor size large was thin felt and looked more like cotton the hanes size large was bigger and more thicker nd looks more like poly I liked both but I'm looking for something in between my question is does vapor have a more thicker version or are all there poly shirts thin and can anyone help with other brands to look into


----------



## bradyboyy88

Peso said:


> Hello I'm a newbie to the industry I just received two sample sublimation shirts one from vapor the other from hanes both 100% poly but both totally different the vapor size large was thin felt and looked more like cotton the hanes size large was bigger and more thicker nd looks more like poly I liked both but I'm looking for something in between my question is does vapor have a more thicker version or are all there poly shirts thin and can anyone help with other brands to look into


I would like to know as well. Did you get the solar vapor shirts? Also, for the hanes, did you receive a white shirt to see how see through that is? I tried the gildan performance line and their white is just too see through for me. Would like to know how the hanes is and the vapor shirts.


----------

